# Pistol Shrimp Q



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello all,


I was thinking of possibly adding a pistol shrimp to my 29G biocube as I have a yellow Watchman goby. I have a few questions though.


1. Will it attack my CUC? I have 2 peppermints (one is 2ish inches, the other 3), as well as some cerith snails, a turbo snail, and a bunch of hermit crabs

2. Will the symbiosis lead to a more adventurous YWG? My goby is the biggest sissy (even though he looks like a grumpy mean frowny old fish)

3. will it attack my clownfish at all at night when they are sleeping?


thanks for your thoughts & experiences!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

My only experience is with a bullseye pistol shrimp. Apparently that specie is not very symbiotic; he ate the last diamond goby that I had. I have no proof it was him, but they very same day I got him, I had 5 chromis dissappear, one every night until only one was left. He's pretty to look at, but kinda grumpy. Just make sure the specie that you get has a track record for being a good symbiotic host.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

50seven said:


> My only experience is with a bullseye pistol shrimp. Apparently that specie is not very symbiotic; he ate the last diamond goby that I had. I have no proof it was him, but they very same day I got him, I had 5 chromis dissappear, one every night until only one was left. He's pretty to look at, but kinda grumpy. Just make sure the specie that you get has a track record for being a good symbiotic host.


WOW! Discouraging to say the least.

*One could almost say YOUR FISH HAD............. TARGETS ON THEIR BACK!*


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a pistol shrimp and YWG that have been living together for a year now. I also have clownfish and a good CUC and he has never attacked any of them.

To be honest, he is the hardest inhabitant to find. He just diggs and hides!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I had one myself but they never paired up, after a bit of reading there are only a couple of pistols that will pair up apparently? The one I had looked like this










My watchman kept trying to share the burrow with the shrimp but he kept getting snapped at.  I've heard tigers, or randell (?) might work out well. Sometimes you can get them in pairs already, I saw a pair at big als once or twice but I already had one yellow watchman that we really liked.

Hope that helps some


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

poobar said:


> To be honest, he is the hardest inhabitant to find. He just diggs and hides!!


that sucks! half the fun would be watching the symbiotic relationship within the pair.



Ciddian said:


> I had one myself but they never paired up, after a bit of reading there are only a couple of pistols that will pair up apparently? The one I had looked like this
> 
> My watchman kept trying to share the burrow with the shrimp but he kept getting snapped at.  I've heard tigers, or randell (?) might work out well. Sometimes you can get them in pairs already, I saw a pair at big als once or twice but I already had one yellow watchman that we really liked.
> 
> Hope that helps some


I already have the goby, so I may just add the shrimp. Definitely a tiger or more favoured, the randalls if I see them on sale!

Thx for the input!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I heard you should buy them together but thats just what I read.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> WOW! Discouraging to say the least.
> 
> *One could almost say YOUR FISH HAD............. TARGETS ON THEIR BACK!*


LMAO Good one! 



poobar said:


> I have a pistol shrimp and YWG that have been living together for a year now. I also have clownfish and a good CUC and he has never attacked any of them.
> 
> To be honest, he is the hardest inhabitant to find. He just diggs and hides!!


Mine comes out in the open to steal food, otherwise you have to watch through the rocks and you can see him move back and forth


----------

